# 12v/100W halogenlampe



## El_Schubi (11. Juli 2003)

hallo,
ich habe vor demnächst nächtliche Filmaufnahmen zu machen. Leider ist am Drehort kein Strom vorhanden (Generator dürfen wir, da Nacht, wohl nicht benutzen). Jetzt haben wir uns überlegt, einfach ein paar 12v/100Watt Halogenlampen an Autobatterien anzuschließen.
Wenn ich eine solche Halogenlampe an eine 12v 66Ah Autobatterie anschließe, wie lange wird die Birne wohl mit nahezu voller Leistung funktionieren? oder wird sie überhaupt die Leistung, wie an einem Halogentrafo, erreichen? 

thx in advance


mfg el


----------



## hans-Dampf (13. Juli 2003)

Es sieht mir so aus dass die Batterie eine Energie von 792Wh besitzt.
Theoretisch müsste die Lampe 7,92 Stunden leuchten bei einer Leistung von 100W.


----------



## blubber (14. Juli 2003)

Korrekt.
Bei voller Leistung benötigt die Lampe 8,33 Ampere. Diese liefert eine 66Ah - Autobatterie genau 7,92 Stunden lang.

bye


----------



## El_Schubi (14. Juli 2003)

jo, die Formel dafür hab ich mittlerweile auch gefunden 
die Frage ist jetzt, wie lange die Lampe mit voller Kraft leuchtet?
ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie Batterieleistungskurven aussehen 
wir bräuchten ca. 3h lang volle leistung....


----------



## Robert Martinu (14. Juli 2003)

Die Kurven für Bleiakkus schauen leider nicht so schön wie bei NiCd-Zellen aus, aber 3h sind bei einigermassen gutem Zustand des Akkus schon drinnen, du dürftest dann aber immernoch >90% der Leistung an einem richtig dimensionierten Trafo rausbekommen.


----------



## reinerxp (17. September 2003)

Ich würde das ganze nicht zu oft machen, da Du sonst die Baterie zerstöst.
Die vom Auto sind nämlich Hochstromfähig, daß heißt in kürzerster Zeit viel Stom abgeben und auch viel aufnehmen. Besser ist da eine Staplerbatterie mit 12V, die sind für so etwas ausgelegt. Dazu kommt auch noch die Halogenlampe selber, wenn Du die mit mehr als 12,0V beteibst, verschlechtert sich die Lebenszeit extrem.  Nur so als Tipp, wenn Du das öfter vor hast.
MfG
Reiner


----------

